#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Breast feeding your baby

## dirtydog

The thread for your breast feeding tips.

----------


## AntRobertson

My wife had to express; damn near impossible to breast feed twins.

----------


## dirtydog

Pics ant, pics.

----------


## AntRobertson

Pics of my boys drinking from a bottle?

You don't know what express means do you.  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

I think he wants pics of her expressing into the bottle.

----------


## Thetyim

> damn near impossible to breast feed twins.


Rubbish

----------


## Thetyim

It helps if you have one of these cushions

----------


## dirtydog

Just goes to prove ant and his missus have no idea, thank god for TeakDoor I hear him say.

----------


## AntRobertson

> It helps if you have one of these cushions


Trust me, those cushions are worth 5/8ths of feck all when it's 4am in the morning and you're doing the 5th feeding for that night/morning.

----------


## kingwilly

> and you're doing the 5th feeding for that night/morning.


whose doing?

silly man.

----------


## AntRobertson

Quite apparent that I'm the only one that has posted in this thread that has twins, innit.  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Ant, so we can safely say your wife is not a suitable mother and has problems with the twins  :Sad:

----------


## panama hat

Do they still breastfeed?  How old are they now, Ant?

----------


## dirtydog

23 and 28, they are Kiwis though  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Ant, so we can safely say your wife is not a suitable mother and has problems with the twins


You can say whatever you like, my wife's a great mum.



> Do they still breastfeed? How old are they now, Ant?


No not any more mate, stopped about 1mth back.  On the forumla and solids now; they're 11mths old.

----------


## wandering

It's very odd but after sticking up for Ant someone deleted my post. Was this out of anger?

----------


## DrivingForce

> 23 and 28, they are Kiwis though


so?? I don't see problem?? that ain't limited to just Kiwis ya know??  :Sad:   :Wink: 













except I ain't still nursing my mom............

----------


## Jet Gorgon

WTF did DD start a breast-feeding thread? Wonders never cease.



> On the forumla and solids now; they're 11mths old.


Hope the formula ain't from China.
Got any more twin pix or do I have to go elsewhere in the family room?

----------


## MeMock

> WTF did DD start a breast-feeding thread? Wonders never cease.


Well he did manage to turn it around into gutter trash by just the third post, this, on a nice new family forum on his own web board  :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

> It's very odd but after sticking up for Ant someone deleted my post.


Is it odd, if someone posted your name and details on here would you mind? Think before you post.

----------


## MeMock

can you delete posts 2 5 12 14 16 and 17 while you are at it then DD please.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Originally Posted by AntRobertson
> 
> 
> On the forumla and solids now; they're 11mths old.
> 
> 
> Hope the formula ain't from China.


Yeah, we were quite concerned about that for a while there.  Not just formula from China but any formula that may have been made from products coming from China as it's not always clear: 'Made in Australia' doesn't mean that it's not made in Aust. from constituent products from China for instance.  Anyways thankfully it all turned out ok and the formula we use is fine.



> Got any more twin pix or do I have to go elsewhere in the family room?


Bout time for another update innit.  I'll upload some more into the baby pics thread tonight if I get the chance.

----------


## phunphin

Had the odd suck on the wifes teat while they were full , rather tasty milk.. nice and sweet.

----------


## buriramboy

^i found it sweet and sickly myself, stick to cows milk these days.

----------


## Takeovers

I offered my son to breastfeed him once when he was a few weeks old.  :Smile:  He tried to drink, sucking quite hard.

But he didnt fall for that twice.

----------


## PomMichael

Breast Feeding tips anyone?

For me, it makes sense to do both natural breastfeeding and augment with bottled breast milk (especially at night).

Have 2 issues:

- train the baby to accept the bottle
- train the mother to allow the bottle to be used.  Starting to get a freezer full of expressed breast milk, but when is the right age to start this dual feeding?  

Any one have any early (first month) stories?

Gripe Water - is it ok to use on a daily basis?

Cheers!

----------


## helge

. Is it normal and/or OK  in Thailand not to use Vitamin-D for the first year of the Baby's life ? 
Could the Sun compensate so much, that it isn't needed ?

Its a must where I come from.

Thanks Helge

I have moved my question here cause of the very catchy thread title :Smile:

----------


## Stinky

The sun helps a lot, I had to put my baby in the sun for 40 minutes each morning coz he was a little jaundiced shortly after birth,it did the trick

----------


## helge

Know the situation well
Our baby spent the night in a Light Box.  Broke our hearts to see her with tape over her eyes. I was about to tear down the Hospital, and the Wife wept.

----------


## Stinky

Yes it's awful when they're sick.
I hope your girl gets better soon mate  :Smile:

----------


## helge

Nah, she not sick at all.
She was a bit yellow when she was born, as many are, and the Hospital overdramaticed it. 
She just turned 3 month and are very lively.

Thanks for yuor thoughts though

----------


## panama hat

> She just turned 3 month and are very lively.


 :Smile:   Lovely

----------

